

Petition for pardoning Edward Snowden - tecmen
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov//petition/give-presidential-pardon-edward-snowden-any-crimes-comitted

======
MichaelCrawford
While I applaud the goal, politicians pay far more attention to dead-tree
snail mail.

------
MrZongle2
Have any successful petitions on whitehouse.gov resulted in actual
_productive_ action, or are they simply additional topic generators for the
administration's speech writers?

~~~
jayleno
Found one where people asked the white house to release their beer recipe...
[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/response/ale-chief-white-
ho...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/response/ale-chief-white-house-beer-
recipe)

Source: [http://www.npr.org/2013/01/03/168564135/white-houses-we-
the-...](http://www.npr.org/2013/01/03/168564135/white-houses-we-the-people-
petitions-find-mixed-success)

